# little update on my chicks



## babybluegirl24 (Mar 8, 2013)

Theres still little bit of blood but it got way better since I took them out of the pine and put newspaper and hay as bedding. Looks like they ate some of the pine. Their walking and talking like nothing happen. So I think the pine is out for good


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Very happy to hear that.


----------



## Cluckspert (Mar 12, 2013)

What had happened? I must have missed it!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

good news. lets hope thats the end of the problem.


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

Good luck!!!


----------



## babybluegirl24 (Mar 8, 2013)

I hope so if not I'm.looking into what it could be


----------

